# 

## _artur_

Witajcie..
potrzebuję kupić piłę stołową..
wstępnie wybrałem dwa modele dostępne np. w castoramie:
dedra 7726 http://www.castorama.pl/katalog-prod...ra-2200-w.html
lub:
dedra 7704 http://www.castorama.pl/katalog-prod...za-250-mm.html
obie kosztują praktycznie tyle samo, te modele to solidna chińszczyzna.. na boscha czy co droższego szkoda mi kasy.. 
który z tych dwóch modeli byście wybrali..

ewentualnie czy są argumenty za ukośnicą (jakąś do 700zł)?
mam już pilarkę, wyżynarkę itp. a przydałoby się coś czym mogę docić wygodnie i powtarzalnie deski czy listwy..

----------


## mietek440

zobacz PILARKA STOŁOWA METABO , osobiście mam  TKHS 315 C 2,8 DNB , są również na 230 V , polecam

----------


## _artur_

fajna, tylko dwa prawie razy droższa.. ja celuję tak do 800zł ta pilarka już sporo ponad 1200..
do prac typowo domowych trochę za bogata mi się wydaje..

----------


## Jarek.P

> zobacz PILARKA STOŁOWA METABO , osobiście mam  TKHS 315 C 2,8 DNB , są również na 230 V , polecam


A możesz napisać o niej coś więcej, czym ona się różni od dajmy na to tej pierwszej dedry? Wiem, że producentem, jeden markowy, drugi tani chińczyk, ale czy za tym idą też inne funkcje, konstrukcja... Bo szczerze mówiąc, na podstawie samego zdjęcia oceniając, nie widzę szczególnych różnic, konstrukcja niemal identyczna.

----------


## _artur_

obie te dedry widziałem na żywo w castoramie.. i przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o konstrukcję to nie ma się co przyczepić bardzo.. stabilnie stoją, blaty solidnie się trzymają.. a i cena nienajgorsza.. nie wiem jak z częściami ruchomymi ale podejrzewam że też dadzą radę.. no i kastorama nie wybrzydza z gwarancją jakby co..

----------


## mietek440

Przed  zakupem oglądałem jakąś Dedrę z silnikiem niby 3400 W  400 V  , interesowała mnie tylko na siłę . Dedra posiada boczy blat w standardzie którego nie ma w metabo ,można go go dokupić tyle że za drogo chcą - 600 zł za kawałem blachy , pasuje z dedry kosztuje grosze , obie mają dodatkowy blat  wydłużający blat pilarki , metabo ma solidniejsze nogi , dedra ma je zwężone na dole . Miałem takie nogi w obrabiarce Dyma do których były dokręcone kółka jak w pilarce , po jakimś czasie skręciły  się - były zbyt wiotkie , z tymże dyma waży 100 kg , blat w dedrze jest malowany więc po jakimś czasie będzie rdzewiał , w metabo jest ocynkowany , metabo ma 3 lata gwarancji , swoją na allegro kupiłem za 1200 z groszami , czytałem że w dedrze gnie się po jakimś czasie oś na której jest zamocowana tarcza

----------


## _artur_

dzisiaj byłem w takim sklepie stacjonarnym gdzie kupiłem juz trochę elektronarzędzi i zaproponowano mi jeszcze takie cos:
http://www.megamajster.pl/pilarka-st...25hg.php?off=5
to w zasadzie dwa w jednym - ukośnica i piła stołowa.. i zastanawiam się poważnie czy tego nie kupić.. 
z tego co sprzedawca mówił to póki co sprzedali 3 takie i na razie nie wróciły a to już dobrze

----------


## mietek440

jak planujesz przeciąć tym deskę wzdłuż ? to się nadaje tylko do cięcia poprzecznego

----------


## _artur_

to właśnie cwane urządzenie - popatrz co ma od góry..
do domowych prac powinno się nadać

----------


## Jarek.P

Stare przysłowie pszczół mówi, że jak coś jest do wszystkiego, to jest do niczego i obawiam się, że tutaj ono dość dobrze pasuje. Istotnym elementem piły stolikowej jest stolik właśnie, powinien być duży i z możliwością wygodnego ustawiania przykładnicy, w jak najszerszym zakresie. Tu stolik jest zdaje się symboliczny, więc piła będzie tak czy tak raczej do cięcia deseczek, przeciętnej meblowej formatki już na tym nie przytniesz. Możliwości ustawienia piły pod kątem względem stolika też zdaje się nie ma.

----------

